# Another world cup



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

After today’s match, it is obvious that this is another world cup to forget about it, the English team showed that they haven’t what it takes, again, to bring the trophy home. Lucky they haven’t lost 2-1. Is it time to pick another team to support?
:boxing:


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

It is obvious you do. The top English teams are playing with 8/9 foreign players on their squad. Where are the English players playing abroad? If you guys are depending on Rooney to take you all the way, it might be better pack the bags and come home. Teams like Argentina, Portugal, Spain, Brazil, have top players, playing at the top championships in the world. And I agree, they was very lucky not loosing 2, 1:boxing:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just had a chat with one of my friends, and he said, the “Turkey” given by the gaol kipper, was big enough to feed a full estate. He might think its Christmas time?


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

A “turkey” that size could feed half of Portugal at Christmas
:boxing:


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Your teams haven’t played yet. The last one to laugh laughs longer


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

John999 said:


> After today’s match, it is obvious that this is another world cup to forget about it, the English team showed that they haven’t what it takes, again, to bring the trophy home. Lucky they haven’t lost 2-1. Is it time to pick another team to support?
> :boxing:


Why should be choose another team to support. They werent brilliant, but they werent terrible. If we win the next two matches, which we should, then we will be through. The USA arent a bad team, we all knew that. However, unless it escaped your notice, they didnt win.


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes john, they haven’t lost. “Just”, and remember, half of the USA team plays in England. Is it in the second division???


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

What’s the difference?


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Remember, the last one to laugh…


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

First step is done, the question is, who’s going to join us in the final
That’s how football is plaid
:clap2:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

cool john said:


> First step is done, the question is, who’s going to join us in the final
> That’s how football is plaid
> :clap2:


Spain! The European champions in title


----------



## marge (May 17, 2010)

Hi John
Why did you start the world cup thread, instead of joining to the world Cup where to watch?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

marge said:


> Hi John
> Why did you start the world cup thread, instead of joining to the world Cup where to watch?


Hi Marge
The thread in question was put up with a clear reason for advertising the “restaurant” in question. It was the 10th post of the member on the forum, where the last six had exactly the same advertising mention. Now 5 of those posts have been erased, and hopefully, he has been warned. That is the reason


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi John
I thought you were retired? 
Are you still working or just having a bit of fun? 
Anyway, we are having our “party” next month and I hope you and…can attend!
Tried to give you a call, but your phone "isn't answering"
:tongue1:


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Miguel
Not too bad hum?
CIV are by far the strongest team in the group. Still a good result. 
Your team didn’t get a cross right
Excellent fair play, with Drogba and Ronaldo talking, (80min.) 
North Korea should be “easier”, and then you just have to beat Brazil
Good game


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It was boring the first half. The second one was more exciting. Faire result in the end. Don’t believe North Korea has a chance, and Brazil has probably the worst team from the last 20 years or so. However, the Portuguese team looked very nervous today, sure they can do better. Tomorrow is time for the best European team to show what they are worth
:eyebrows:


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi john
Are you having problems with your arthritis? If your fingers are hurting, tell us what you want to say and we will post it for you!
:boxing:


----------



## António1 (Jun 14, 2010)

He might be short for words, for a change


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

what the UK lack is the vuvuzela support so here is a picture of the leader of the Brit vuvuzela section

jeff


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

cool john said:


> Hi john
> Are you having problems with your arthritis? If your fingers are hurting, tell us what you want to say and we will post it for you!
> :boxing:


It is our plan to finish second in our group. In return the all team got Switzerland Bank accounts, where they will be paid in future. With the recession, they will avoid tax this way. It’s all under control


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

John999 said:


> It is our plan to finish second in our group. In return the all team got Switzerland Bank accounts, where they will be paid in future. With the recession, they will avoid tax this way. It’s all under control


What a loud of rubbish John.:eyebrows:

Excellent match today with a brilliant draw as well

For some reason it looks like England is going home pretty son


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

John999 said:


> After today’s match, it is obvious that this is another world cup to forget about it, the English team showed that they haven’t what it takes, again, to bring the trophy home. Lucky they haven’t lost 2-1. Is it time to pick another team to support?
> :boxing:


Yep they have been lucky so far better your pinkies crossed for them

Regards Sam!!!:first::first:


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope you all enjoyed the football lesson we gave today. Amazing game, and… that was football. Simple, objective and fatal
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hey John9 where are you


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> I hope you all enjoyed the football lesson we gave today. Amazing game, and… that was football. Simple, objective and fatal
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hey John9 where are you


Hi Miguel

Can't complain. 

All we need is for Everton FC to buy all your team.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> I hope you all enjoyed the football lesson we gave today. Amazing game, and… that was football. Simple, objective and fatal
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hey John9 where are you


Hi Miguel
Yes it was a great game. Incredible second half. 
Here!!! We have some relatives over and you know how it is. The same old rides around, site seeing and the same old evenings with a glace of wine talking about the past.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> I hope you all enjoyed the football lesson we gave today. Amazing game, and… that was football. Simple, objective and fatal
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hey John9 where are you


Have to agree Miguel,your team played extremely well today,especially in the second half.
Hope they can repeat that quality of football for you against Brasil.


----------



## marge (May 17, 2010)

Miguelsantos said:


> I hope you all enjoyed the football lesson we gave today. Amazing game, and… that was football. Simple, objective and fatal
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hey John9 where are you


We only need a win to join you on the last 16


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

We also, like expected, got our first victory today and, Miguel as far as I know you guys want to beat Brazil so you don’t play against us. (If we make the last 16).


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Rubbish john, you shouldn’t believe those journalists. Look at what’s happen to the French team. We still not there yet, if we lose 0-2 against Brazil and CIV beats North Korea for 8-0, we will be out 
:eyebrows:


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*world cup*



John999 said:


> After today’s match, it is obvious that this is another world cup to forget about it, the English team showed that they haven’t what it takes, again, to bring the trophy home. Lucky they haven’t lost 2-1. Is it time to pick another team to support?
> :boxing:


The only way england will win the world cup is on an xbox


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good match, England made 2nd in the group, still not convincing but they made trough. The funny thing about this world cup is, it is the first been played in an African country, and none of their teams is reaching the last 16, that is a first in the last 20 years or so


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi John
Portugal and Spain made trough, there is still one African team on, Ghana, and they are from Africa in case you don’t know. 
Fancy a private bet for the Germany vs. England?
:boxing:


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I bet? For what we have seen so far isn’t hard to predict the match result
:eyebrows:


----------

